# Mixed citizenship



## Jomarl (Jul 1, 2013)

I am American, my wife is English (with passport). How is the best way for us to approach permanent residency in Italy as retirees?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Get an official copy of your marriage certificate, get it apostilled (if non-EU issued), get it translated, and get the nearest Italian consulate to stamp it. You do not need a visa. Your wife should assemble the documentation described under the pensioners section of this guide.

Pack your bags and go.

If you do not get a stamp in your passport from Italian passport control when you enter Italy, within 8 days stop by the questura to get a dichiarazione di presenza.

Find a place to live in Italy. Your wife is primarily responsible, but you can help.

Your wife would then apply for residence at the local Anagrafe. You'd then apply for a residence permit according to the procedure described on page 8 of this guide. You must apply within 90 days of arrival into the Schengen Area, but you and your wife shouldn't wait until the last minute.

Drink chianti.

OK, the last step is optional.


----------



## Jomarl (Jul 1, 2013)

*Thanks!!!*

BBCWatcher: Thanks!!!!


----------



## marco1974b (Jun 16, 2013)

As I wrote in my other posts I confirm that the American citizen who wishes to stay in Italy for more than 90 days need a visa.
In your case you will have to apply for the visa "per familiare al seguito" as your wife is an eu citizen.
The Italian consulate will confirm it.
Ciao and have good trip to Italy.

Marco


----------



## Jomarl (Jul 1, 2013)

*Marco*

Marco: Very valuable info....THANKS!


----------

